# Threading practice



## David_R8 (Apr 26, 2020)

Wound down the day by practicing threading. 
No particular diameter, just locking in the dance moves. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 26, 2020)

That's really nice work. I have a CT089 but never even removed all the gears from the box they came in as I never thread. My model didn't come with a thread dial. I did buy one from Busy Bee that is suppose to match up with the CT089 but I've never mounted it. I mostly use my lathe for facing and turning bushings. But I should learn.

Good job.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 26, 2020)

It’s a total gas to be honest. 
I know I didn’t go for an actual size but it cool to be able to shuffle through the moves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks great. 
I somehow put off threading far too long too. Still not an expert by any stretch, but its such a valuable asset.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 27, 2020)

You should cut a groove to end the threads that will give the cutter a place to stop before hitting the shaft.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 27, 2020)

I just used the threading insert to cut the gutter.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 27, 2020)

@David_R8  - I like to use a parting tool and run it in to the theoretical minor diameter of the thread I am cutting.  This serves 2 purposes - 1. gives me about 1/8" of run out space for the threading tool and 2: gives me a reference for the depth of cut.  Typically do a trial fit of the nut about 10 thou or so before finished depth to check the fit.

At this point I will also take a file and remove any burs on the the thread tops such that my last couple passes will tend to clean off the remaining edge of the threads and ensures my test fit is for the treads and not the burs sticking up.

Your threads are looking great by the way - nice and clean - no chatter marks


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 27, 2020)

Crikey I completely forgot about using my parting tool to cut the gutter...


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks very clean - is that a machinable plastic?


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 27, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Looks very clean - is that a machinable plastic?


No, that's a chunk of 1018


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 27, 2020)

What rpm are you turning at? And are you using HSS or insert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 27, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> What rpm are you turning at? And are you using HSS or insert?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scarily, that was 244 rpm using an ER16 insert.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 27, 2020)

What Brent said on parting tool. I either use my regular parting tools or you can even grind a round-over nose profile to give it a smoother transition vs. the 90-deg step (although a step can be chamfered so its whatever you prefer). Although threading tools can be plunged in like you are doing, they are really more intended for shallower depth of cut per pass. Chances are you spent some money or time on the profile, so its maybe good to preserve it for actual threading as much as possible.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 27, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Scarily, that was 244 rpm using an ER16 insert.



Ya, threading towards the chuck is always exciting  I can't imagine doing it at recommended turning RPM


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 28, 2020)

Nice, if you make a nut for it you can use the term "custom" and sell it for a small fortune
Have got the six sided holder for milling nuts and bolt heads?, it's on my to buy list.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 28, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Nice, if you make a nut for it you can use the term "custom" and sell it for a small fortune
> Have got the six sided holder for milling nuts and bolt heads?, it's on my to buy list.


I do have a set of collet blocks, haven't used them yet but I see a future in custom bolts with wacky head sizes for which no wrenches exist!


----------



## Brent H (Apr 28, 2020)

@David_R8 , Joseph Whitworth beat you to it.....


----------

